# Alternative camera.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

After nattering in the 'Post a pic of yourself' thread, I remembered this pic I took, just after I installed Win-7 on my PC. I'd just installed my scanner drivers (HP5400c) and couldn't be bothered to find something to scan for testing, so I used myself :grin:











'twas a bit awkward cos I had to kneel over the scanner (it lives on a slidy-shelf in the PC-desk pedestal) and my glasses kept falling off, I had to deliberately not squint too, as the scan-head+light passed along :laugh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm surprised there's so much depth of field; I always thought it would be minimal. But the distortion is horrendous. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The DoF really surprised me too - I suspect the distortion is illusionary, the light doesn't reach anywhere around the side of my face so it's in deep shadow, I'll have to try it again with a couple of torches, sometime..... :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice WereBo - but can I take it to the beach for some landscapes... and does it come with interchangeable lenses? :laugh:

there are a number of digital media artists that I know of that use scanners as the basic tool - scanning objects, old postcards and other images to use in their artworks, Maggie Taylor is one that springs immediately to mind


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

zuluclayman said:


> nice WereBo - but can I take it to the beach for some landscapes... and does it come with interchangeable lenses? :laugh:
> 
> there are a number of digital media artists that I know of that use scanners as the basic tool - scanning objects, old postcards and other images to use in their artworks, Maggie Taylor is one that springs immediately to mind


Maggie Taylor's work is good, weird, but good :laugh: - It's reminiscent of the Monty Python Flying Circus cartoons used in their TV series, years ago :laugh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

WereBo said:


> The DoF really surprised me too - I suspect the distortion is illusionary, ...


I wasn't talking about the distorted shadows!!! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you mean the colour distortion, I think that was caused by a rush of brains/blood to my head, brought on by kneeling :grin:


----------

